# MS Word 2007 - Table of Contents



## jedileen (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi there

How do I edit headings in my table of contents. I want to remove page numbers and tab leaders for chapter headings. So it looks like:

Table Of Contents
CHAPTER 1
1 Heading1 ............1
1.1 Heading1.1 ....2
1.2 Heading1.2 ....3

CHAPTER 2
2 Heading2 ............4
2.1 Heading1.1 ....5
2.2 Heading1.2 ....6

Instead of:

CHAPTER 1.............1
1 Heading1 ............1
1.1 Heading1.1 ....2
1.2 Heading1.2 ....3

CHAPTER 2.............4
2 Heading2 ............4
2.1 Heading1.1 ....5
2.2 Heading1.2 ....6

Please help! I've been going nuts trying to figure it out! In addition, how do I change fonts for certain headings in the Table of Contents?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Instead of selecting one of the automatic TOC's, select Insert Table of Content. This will open the TOC properties window. In there you can set the styles and formats you want in your TOC.

There's a good tutorial on this available online. MS Word TOC Tutorial

And thanks for asking. I've wondered this myself a few times, but hadn't bothered to look it up until now.


----------



## alexpeter (Oct 6, 2008)

Ms-Word 2007 has changed too much from previous version. It looks difficult to use but more reliable. Microsoft has always been producing best user friendly programmers for its customers.


----------

